# Karten für die gamescom ab sofort auch in allen Saturn-Märkten erhältlich



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Mai 2009)

*Karten für die gamescom ab sofort auch in allen Saturn-Märkten erhältlich*

[FONT=&quot]Heute beginnt der Karten-Vorverkauf für die Premiere der gamescom vom 20. bis 23. August 2009 auch in allen Saturn-Märkten Deutschlands. Nachdem vor einigen Tagen der Online-Shop der gamescom unter www.gamescom.de öffnete, können sich Spielefans bundesweit nun auch live in allen Saturn-Märkten ihre Eintrittskarten für Europas Leitmesse für interaktive Unterhaltung sichern. Zur Auswahl stehen Tageskarten für Donnerstag und Freitag zu 10,00 Euro (ermäßigt 6,00 Euro) und Tageskarten am Wochenende für 13,50 Euro (ermäßigt 9 Euro), sowie Dauerkarten zum Preis von 29,00 Euro. Im Rahmen der Kooperation zwischen der Koelnmesse und Saturn, Teil der größten Elektro-Fachmarktkette Europas, sind die begehrten Tickets in insgesamt 138 Saturn-Märkten in Deutschland erhältlich.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]


----------

